# Man Knowingly Leaves Baby Son in Hot Car to Die



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2014)

Have you heard about this guy who left his baby son in a hot car for over seven hours just to kill him, while he was sexting on his cell phone with several woman?  

 His wife may have been a passive player in all this, as they both looked up on the internet about babies dying in hot cars, he also looked up how to survive in prison.  It's such a shame that this innocent little boy lost his life, instead of being placed with the authorities, or given up for adoption...http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/dad-toddler-who-died-hot-suv-make-crucial-court-he/ngYGC/ . 

 I have no sympathy for people like this, they should suffer in the same way that they killed that baby, IMO.  What do you think?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 5, 2014)

This is truly a terrible story, and happened right here in my state. At first, he said that he was supposed to take the baby to daycare, and went to work, forgetting that he had the child in the back seat.
After work, he started home, realized the child was in the back and pulled over (someplace like Walmart, I think), started screaming and  trying to revive the child. Of course, there was no longer any chance of that happening.
Then came the days of crying, and some people were saying that murder was too heavy of a charge, even though the child died, it was accidental.
But the police kept saying there was more evidence; and gradually more and more came out to the story, and it seems to just keep getting worse as time goes by.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2014)

I read about this yesterday absolutely horrifying. Previous to the babys' death he had been researching 'how to survive in prison' and both he and his wife had taken out 2 insurance policies on the baby's life, then had sent instruction from where he was incarcerated on how to claim .

Both of them also researched  how animal  deaths occur in overheated cars...yet the mother has not been arrested, why not?

The poor wee mite was strapped in sooo tightly there was not a hope in hell of him being able to free himself from his restraints and his little head and face were scratched from rubbing against the tight straps.

Absolutely heartbreaking to think of the suffering he went through.

Read more here,

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...k-car-toddler-died-backseat-article-1.1843382

.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> ... I have no sympathy for people like this, they should suffer in the same way that they killed that baby, IMO.  What do you think?



Totally agree. Unfortunately we're such an "advanced" society that our tax money will pay for this guy's hotel stay.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Totally agree. Unfortunately we're such an "advanced" society that our tax money will pay for this guy's hotel stay.



Why has the wife not been arrested on suspicion of aiding and abetting is my query, when the police have proof and she also admitted,  researching the effects of death from overheating in a vehicle, just prior to the baby's death??


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Why has the wife not been arrested on suspicion of aiding and abetting is my query, when the police have proof and she also admitted,  researching the effects of death from overheating in a vehicle, just prior to the baby's death??



Maybe she worked out a deal with the prosecutors - she may have "turned State's evidence" by telling everything she knew ...


----------



## Rainee (Jul 6, 2014)

So sad.. poor little soul.. how ever could the child  survive in life with parents like that.. they really need
to be adopted where some one would care for them as their own.. so upsetting..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe she worked out a deal with the prosecutors - she may have "turned State's evidence" by telling everything she knew ...




Don't you have to be put on trial first before you can turn states evidence phil?

I have no idea because  we don't have that type of situation here in the UK, you will know much more about it than me..


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 6, 2014)

Again the news media making big headlines and grabbing readers attention BEFORE the trial,I'd rather read the whole story during an actual trial.

His wife?? most will say and do anything to look innocent not to mention all the Prosecutor promises to her.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Don't you have to be put on trial first before you can turn states evidence phil?
> 
> I have no idea because  we don't have that type of situation here in the UK, you will know much more about it than me..



I think you can totally avoid trial if you agree to talk - not sure, but I _think_ that's how it goes. In other words, just after they arrest her she could "sing" and in return they give her immunity. Then she would just be a witness, not an accused party.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2014)

Hard to believe the mother's reaction in all this.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...pades-investigators-probing-role-tragedy.html


----------

